# Ventajas entre armar un amplificador o comprarlo ya hecho.



## Gabf (Jun 2, 2007)

Quería saber que tanta es la ventaja en materia dinero que tenemos entre armar un amplificador casero y comprar uno industrial? 

Que ventajas trae? 
No se, quería que por favor debatieran o me dieran a conocer su opinión acerca del tema mas haya de lo que sea que lo que hace uno son puntos que le suman al orgullo o cosas así.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Jun 2, 2007)

La mayor ganancia que vas a tener, es que tú lo hiciste y funcionó.

Si buscas precio, compralo hecho. No vas a poder competir con los precios del mercado haciendo un solo equipo.

Sería como decir que vas de pesca para ahorrarte el costo de un par de kilos de pescado...

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## rampa (Jun 3, 2007)

Primero que nada... el placer de realizarlo uno mismo.

Con respecto al precio... al menos con respecto a potencias de autos calculo que sale la mitad de precio hacerlas uno mismo.

Ademas otra cosa importante es que si se rompe lo arreglamos facilmente... cosa que no  pasa con algunos amplificador chinos que ni hudini adivina que componentes lleva.

Suerte.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 3, 2007)

rampa dijo:
			
		

> ... cosa que no  pasa con algunos amplificador chinos que ni hudini adivina que componentes lleva.
> 
> Suerte.



Eso es falso hudini hacia trucos de magia, nosotros jugamos a las adivinanzas.

Realmente como te comentaron nunca lograras contruir un buen amplificador a un coste inferior a uno comercual.

Pero en el tema ultra hifi ya es otra cosa, con el tema calidad si que se puede jugar, los musiqueros modernoos son de una calidad bastante baja, casi todos meten un integrado de potecia y a tirar


----------



## rampa (Jun 3, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> rampa dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fue una expresion... que "ni siendo mago se puede saber que componentes les pusieron".

Tu opinion personal lejos este de ser la realidad por lo menos en Argentina conviene armarlo con un 50% de ahorro.... pero muy posiblemente en España no sea el caso, he visto como tiran motherboards porque se les rompe el puerto del mouse... cosa que aqui no lo hace ni un loco.

Por eso mismo en cada lugar del planeta va variando.

Suerte.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 3, 2007)

lo primero es el trabajo que lleva y despues cuando lo sentis funcionando es mucho mas gratificante que comprarlo armado y segundo con el tema de los precios... los que arman amplificador caseros son los interesados en la electronica (separando alguna exepcion) ya que es mas barato comprar uno que armarlo uno mismo y todo  se hace con la esperada y gratificante encendida que funciona y de ahi se puede experimentar mas pues unos cordiales saludos


----------



## Gabf (Jun 3, 2007)

Estuve viendo precios y si realmente conviene armar uno mismo el amplificador 

Mi unico problema sria que para meterlo en un rack necesito un transformador toroidal y no se que onda :s 

Saludos


----------



## rampa (Jun 3, 2007)

Gabf dijo:
			
		

> Estuve viendo precios y si realmente conviene armar uno mismo el amplificador
> 
> Mi unico problema sria que para meterlo en un rack necesito un transformador toroidal y no se que onda :s
> 
> Saludos



Amigo armar un transformador toroidal uno mismo sale menos de U$s 3 entre alambre y el toroide de ferrite.

Con respecto al armado si salen los datos de las medidas es muy sencillo hacerlo, de todas formas yo he armado varios gracias a la ayuda de un compañero del foro Luciperro que es un "maestro en esa disciplina".

Suerte.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 4, 2007)

Aqui en españa una minicadena china te puede costar unos 100€ con MP3 incluido.

Una cajita de plastico ABS 10x7x5 como minimo 10€.
En españa una reparacion se cobra a unos 40-70€ la hora.
Una mainboard desde 40-100€ hora segun añadidos.

Los numeros son claros

Mi realidad es esta me guste o no, el EURO a sido una gran trampa en españa y todo parece indicar que nos pasara igual que argentina, pero nosotros no tenemos un pais tan grande.


Definitivamente si deseas realizar un amplificador es que quieres un sistema de gran calidad.


En cuanto a los SMD te entendi perfectamente, pero es que los odio con ganas, dificiles de soldar y desoldar, diagnosticar, localizarlos...

Espero que nadie se haya molestado, tambien gracias por comentar como estan las cosas en tu pais, poco ha poco voy viendo vuestra realidad y no la de la tele que es completamente distorsionada.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 4, 2007)

Bueno, en Argentina hay de todo. Hay amplificadores hechos acá que te salen más baratos comprarlos siempre y cuando sea verdad la potencia que dicen, cosa que no es cierto. Otra historia con la que tengo muchos problemas es con el gabinete: no se donde #@!% poner las placas, transformador, disipador, cooler, todo.
Por otro lado, armar un amplificador es mucho más gratificante. Yo armé el primero porque quería tenerlo, no porque quería hacerlo. La cuestión es que era mi primer año de electrónica y no tenía idea de nada. En fin, el amplificador estuvo como 3 meses sin andar y yo rompiendome la cabeza. Al final tenia un diodo al revés y te digo que cuando salió andando me senti genial, pero después empecé a extrañar esas noches hasta las 3 de la mañana tratando de arreglarlo. Ahí me di cuenta que me gustaba armar amps y ahora estoy considerando uno de 400W aunque no tenga ni que parlantes ponerle, solo por diversión, es un maldito y costoso hobbie


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 4, 2007)

no te quedas corto 400W.

Pasate por ti.com veras lo que tienen esos tios para amplificador tipo D, lo mismo te mandan samples...
Realmente es muy gratificante ver que al final funciona.


Realmente el tema de la potencia es como los politicos nunca te puedes fiar de ellos hasta que es demasiado tarde.. jajiji



un saludo.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 4, 2007)

Oye tiopepe, te pongo un link para que puedas ver en directo ciertas realidades que nosotros, aquí en américa del sur, sabemos que a ustedes les llegan con mucha aberración:

En el mediaplayer coloca: 80.84.129.169/telesur.45

Disfrútalo.

Siguiendo el hilo, les cuento que, hace un montón de años, comenzando a ensamblar equipos, comprábamos aparatos en KIT ( en América se le dice así, a "una caja" que contiene un equipo sin ensamblar). En el KIT vienen todos los componentes - cuando digo todo, me refiero a eso: TODO, desde la A a la Z - más el diagrama y una guía para el ensamblaje, paso a paso, del equipo incluido, y su correspondiente manual de usuario.

Uno de esos equipos, el de mayor envergadura comprado en KIT, fue un transmisor de radio multibanda (HF) para radio-aficionados de 200W de potencia de entrada, marca Jhonson, model Viking Valiant, para las modalidades de AM y CW (telegrafía). Ensamblado de fábrica, ese equipo costaba US$ 1.200,00. En KIT, su costo era de US$ 1.000,00.

Terminado ese equipo, diseñé uno de características similares, que resultó ser de muy buena calidad y eficiencia pero, con menos potencia: sólo 144 W de entrada.

Sólo los componentes utilizados para mi diseño, costaron aprox. los US$ 5.000,00 - Llevó mese de trabajo. Días, noches, madrugadas... Les pregunto: ¿Eso es barato. O es gratis. Ó, es que nuestro trabajo no tiene valor?

Estoy perfectamente de acuerdo con tiopepe123. Esto no es cuestión de costos, es cuestión de superación y crecimiento personal.

Si lo quieres barato, anda y cómpralo. Si lo quieres cómo tú lo deseas hazlo tú.

Dice un dicho:

"Si lo quieres celeste, mezcla azul y blanco".

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## JaviZaragoza (Jul 14, 2007)

Hola. La verdad es que prefiero montar mis propios amplificador. Si hacemos la comparación en piezas, no salen caras. Hay 2 o 3 componentes que puedan ser un poco caros. El resto, a mi me cuestan 10 €cts 10 resistencias, y el resto de componentes tampoco sube mucho. Me monté un previo con fuzz de pablin.com.ar por unos 12 euros. Creo que no es caro, si no contamos el tiempo. Cosa que a mi, me sirve para aprender, y eso si que no tiene precio ^^.

Saludos!!


----------



## DANDY (Jul 14, 2007)

pues aqui en peru sale mas barato hacerse uno mismo comprarse uno de 100w cuesta 100€ pero si hablamos de hacerse uno te cuesta 30€ mas o menos


----------



## hans bautista (Jul 14, 2007)

mira , yo arme un amplificador de 1000w stereo que costaba 578 dolares pero consegir el diagrama con los materiales no me costo mas de 200 verdes incluyendo caja y todo ....


----------



## jona (Jul 14, 2007)

hola
por estos lados estuve averiguando en la tienda donde compro mis respuestos para tv audi,etc.
y un modulito de amplificador armado(potencia)salia unos 25 pesos argentinos,y armarlo uno mismo, lo mismo o mas,por lo que conviene comprarlo hecho,pero como ami y muchos mas colegas,es algo especial sacar algo andando gracias a las manos de uno,por lo que aca se le dice artesanal.
saludos.


----------



## joga (Ago 27, 2007)

Existen varias realidades y algunas ya las mencionaron, en algunos casos es mejor comprar un equipo ya hecho pero en otros lugares conviene mas fabricarlo; con el agregado de la satisfaccion personal. pero aqui les va un dato que les sorprendera yo empece a fabricar amplificador para mi uso personal hace 15 años, y he tenido tantos dolores de cabeza como satisfacciones, cuando era estudiante y en mi casa(su casa) el problema del dinero era una constante, yo empece a fabricar mis amplificador con material reciclado de aparatos de desecho, sorprendentemente esos amplificador, que incluso colocaba dentro de gabinetes de madera, eran tan resistentes que en  una ocacion cuando destape uno para darle un poco de servicio el cable que alimentaba el parlante se encontraba con el aislante totalmente derretido y los transistores nunca se quemaron a pesar de la potencia que le sacaba(8 bocinas 15" con arreglo serie paralelo) ¿cuanto me costo fabricar esa maravilla? ¡el equivalente a 10 dolares¡ como les decia casi todo lo conseguia de material de desecho en ese caso fueron unas fuentes de unos equipos industriales que tenian fecha de fabricacion del 1971  de ahi saque lo mas caro que es el transformador, los capacitores de la fuente , los transistores de salida (2n3055 )y disipadores de calor los demas componentes fueron nuevos resistencias placa de circuito etc,. 

La moraleja es que no por que sea nuevo y caro te va a funcionar mejor, si te puedes ahorrar utilizando material reciclado¡ Hazlo¡, y si es de equipo industrial mejor, esos materiales tienen alto grado de calidad, claro verifica que se encuentre en buen estado antes de utilizarlo.

a la fecha y a pesar de tener los medios de comprarme un equipo nuevo y de marca, sigo haciendo mis propios amplificador ya que como les decia , no existe mayor satisfaccion.

Saludos a todos y no se desanimen
pdta. El amplificador del que les hablo lo publico el amigo luciperro en la seccion de diagramas de amplificador (es el de 300w).


----------



## Cursed (Ago 27, 2007)

La verdad me da weba leer todos los post, pero mi duda es, acaso alguien al armar su propio amplificador calcula el factor THD(Total Harmonic Distorsion) y su respuesta a toda la gama de frecuencias audibles. Estos factores son muy buenos en amplificador  de la marca Pioneer y JBL, pero muy malos en apmlificadores de marcas como SONY y PANASONIC.

Eso si no hay nada como armar su propio amplificador, al terminarlo uno lo ve casi como un hijo, pero no hay nada como probar un amplificador propio con un buen equipo de medicion para que quede bien.


----------



## joga (Ago 27, 2007)

Cursed dijo:
			
		

> La verdad me da weba leer todos los post, pero mi duda es, acaso alguien al armar su propio amplificador calcula el factor THD(Total Harmonic Distorsion) y su respuesta a toda la gama de frecuencias audibles. Estos factores son muy buenos en amplificador  de la marca Pioneer y JBL, pero muy malos en apmlificadores de marcas como SONY y PANASONIC.
> 
> Eso si no hay nada como armar su propio amplificador, al terminarlo uno lo ve casi como un hijo, pero no hay nada como probar un amplificador propio con un buen equipo de medicion para que quede bien.



en lo que mencionas, existen otros factores a tener en cuenta ya que si el equipo lo vas a instalar por ejemplo en un auditorio que cuente con resonancia acustica profesional y a una potencia regular, quizas si notarias la diferencia de un equipo de alta fidelidad, pero te comento una de las muchas anecdotas curiosas que me sucedieron; en un evento en el que tuve que alternar con un grupo en una explanada, el mencionado grupo llebava 2 torres, 2 bajos cervin vega de 18" y 2 medios de la misma marca por cada torre, 2 crown macrotech 2400 con sus respectivos previos crossover ecualizador etc(todo de buena marca). yo llevaba 4 bafles tipo cervin vega con otro tipo de bocinas que cuestan la mitad, 2 amplificador peavey cs800 de los viejitos para bajo, dos amplificador para medios de los que arme 2 bafles de medios con bocinas que tampoco eran de marca y 4 twiter piramide de titanio tambien alimentados con amplificadores ensamblados, en los previos yo tenia en ese entonces puras marcas de lo mas barato que habia, cuando empezaron a bajar el equipo de su camion por supuesto que mi reaccion fue de pensar lo mal que lo ibamos a pasar al enfrentarnos a eso, pero para no ha certe el cuento largo en cuato empezamos a alternar, en bajo volumen su equipo sonaba bien, pero cuando intentaron igualarnos en potencia, su equipo sonaban espantoso , al grado que su ingeniero de audio fue a nuestra cabina para ver con que estabamos alimentando nuestras bocinas y no daba credito a lo que vio. y esto no es ninguna mentira y no fue la unica vez que me sucedio, claro que influye el hecho de que muchas personas que sonorizan no conocen de acoplo de impedancias polarizacion de bocinas, manejo de preamplificación etc, pero te puedo asegurar que en la mayoria de los casos alcanzas calidad muy aceptable y que compite con equipos de buena marca.

ah y por ultimo, tu hablas de marcas como sony o pioneer, yo cuando hablo de amplificador hablo de crown, peavey, qsc, carver y siendo asi las cosas cambian mucho.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2007)

Moraleja:
En sonorisacion de eventos y en acustica en general es muy importante tener un buen equipo pero es mas importante tener un buen oido.


----------



## Cursed (Ago 28, 2007)

Eso de tener buen oido tienes razon, han escuchado de musica dirigida a jovenes, que son melodias que se enfocan en frecuencias que son audibles para personas que no tienen tan atrofiado el oido, y la gente de mayor edad no la puede escuchar.

Tambien el lugar es muy importante, quien no recuerda la acustica del legendario vocho o volkswagen sedan, a comparacion del New Beetle.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 14, 2009)

Parece que hace bastante que no tocan el tema! Armar amplificadores es algo gratificante, si es uno mismo que armo el bafle y tambien el amplificador te da una sensacion de orgullo verlo andar y mostrarcelo a gente q no tiene la mas palida idea de lo que es un amplificador. Algunas veces sale mas barato comprarlo pero nunca, va a funcionar como dice, me refiero a potencia, nunca entregan lo que prometen ensima con esos malditos PMPO q son mas truchos, jajaj, saludos!


----------

